# Call to worship: Circumstance or element?



## Afterthought (Mar 13, 2013)

What is the call to worship: A circumstance or element? And why?


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Reading of God's Word = Element


----------



## Afterthought (Mar 14, 2013)

True. But the mere reading of God's word isn't a "call to worship", so far as I've seen calls to worship done, though reading of God's word is usually a part of the "call to worship." But even granting such, how do we know that we are to read God's word to call people to worship (I think that elements are both the "what" and "how" of worship)? And if reading God's word is done as a call to worship--as an element of worship--then how can anyone begin the service otherwise (some churches have a "call to worship" by singing a psalm)? On the other hand, if reading God's word at that time is done circumstantially as a "call to worship", for what reason is it done so (since circumstances fall under prudence and the general rules of the word)?

Of course, if one is merely arguing that one is prudentially beginning the worship service with reading God's word, and prudentially picking a passage that does in fact offer a call to worship, then I could see how reading God's word could be done in that manner circumstantially; but then, I'm not sure why we decide to call the first action in the worship service a "call to worship"--even attaching some special authority to this call--if such a call is actually the element of reading God's word prudentially chosen to be performed first, with no additional special significance.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 14, 2013)

I have posted some thoughts about the call to worship here: Call to Worship

I noted, particularly that the call to worship "is a passage of scripture that is read to _prepare_ our hearts and minds to enter into God’s presence." So strictly speaking it is not an element of worship as such but a preparation for worship.


----------



## thbslawson (Mar 14, 2013)

Could worship then begin with any other element?


----------



## RobertBruce (Mar 14, 2013)

The Westminster Directory for the Publick Worship of God makes it pretty clear that a call to worship is how worship is to be started. "The congregation being assembled, the minister, after solemn calling on them to the worshipping of the great name of God, is to begin with prayer."

So it's not an element in that it is prescribed by Scripture as being how things are done. Certainly in WCF circles it would have been historic practice to open with a CtW. Calvin used something very similar as well to open his public worship services if I remember my reading of Christ-Centered Worship by Chapell correctly. (Been a while since I read it but I seem to recall Luther stuck more with the RCC introit hymn whilst Calvin defended the reading of 'Scripture sentences' to commence worship.


----------



## thbslawson (Mar 14, 2013)

But Biblically it could be started with a prayer, or hymn/psalm or even the sermon for that matter correct?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 15, 2013)

The call to worship is a *divine summons*. Think "subpoena," but in the way of privilege.

Bottom line, we come because God is commanding it, he's _initiating_ worship; we don't initiate our acts, but react.

We couldn't have any fruition of our relationship with him, apart from his condescending to us in covenant.

The Call is a Covenant-act. It is definitely an Element of worship.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 15, 2013)

Contra_Mundum said:


> The call to worship is a *divine summons*. Think "subpoena," but in the way of privilege.
> 
> Bottom line, we come because God is commanding it, he's _initiating_ worship; we don't initiate our acts, but react.
> 
> ...




I agree - this is why we begin with a Scripture summoning us to worship and then respond to his gracious command with a prayer (the opening prayer).


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 15, 2013)

A circumstance is defined in the WCF as follows:



> "Nevertheless, we acknowledge the inward illumination of the Spirit of God to be necessary for the saving understanding of such things as are revealed in the Word: and that there are some circumstances concerning the worship of God, and government of the Church, *common to human actions and societies*, _which are to be ordered by the light of nature, and Christian prudence, according to the general rules of the Word, which are always to be observed_."



So circumstances have to do with when we meet, where we meet, what we sit in, lighting, air conditioning, etc. So a call to worship, which is a divine summons (see above), cannot be a circumstance.


----------



## Cymro (Mar 15, 2013)

Pastor Bruce has it spot on. It is a summons by the Spirit to rouse our souls from apathy,
lethargy, torpor and complacency. To alert us to our privilege and duty, and bring us to
spiritual frames. I believe that this is to be done with a portion of scripture that has the 
summons in it. In the back of my Bible I have made a list of scriptures that have the summons
in them. And the congregation is to be reminded that it is not the Minister that calls them, but
the Spirit.
All lands to God, in joyful sounds,
aloft your voices raise.
Sing forth the honour of His name,
and glorious make His praise.


----------



## MW (Mar 15, 2013)

Chapter 21 of the Confession lists all the parts of worship and a call to worship is not one of them. It must therefore be regarded as a prudential accommodation. It should be remembered that the Directory for Worship is a Directory, not a Liturgy, and the idea was only to give "the substance" of the worship, not to bind the congregation to this precise pattern.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 15, 2013)

All meetings have to be started some way, so at least some aspect is meeting a circumstantial necessity.


----------



## Afterthought (Mar 18, 2013)

Much thanks for all the replies!


Those calling the call to worship an element...Where is the warrant in Scripture? I've seen arguments from the nature of worship, but I haven't seen any command, inference from a command, or approved example provided for such. I realize that the psalms will probably be seen as giving an approved example, but I'm not sure such can be used for that, since they don't exactly provide an approved example of a "call to worship" as we might imagine it in starting a meeting, but instead are calls to worship within the song, and are uttered while singing the song rather than necessarily (also?) being done as a separate element at the beginning.


For those claming it is a circumstance, I suppose I have a few more questions. (1) I notice that the benediction isn't listed in the WCF as an element of worship. I suppose that it too is a circumstance? If it is, how is it a circumstance, and if it isn't, what is it and what is its warrant? I seem to recall that people sometimes defend the benediction as being prayer, in which case: Would the benediction then merely be a particular kind of prayer prudentially chosen to end the meeting with? (2) Given that the call to worship is a circumstance, where does it get its authority and extra special significance? My guess is that, despite its circumstantial nature, the circumstance is that of beginnig a very important meeting that we are called to by God (as Mr. Buchanan and others have mentioned), and thus, the call to worship (prudentially) makes explicit that fact at the beginning of the meeting?

(3) Considering that calls to worship tend to--though not always--involve an element of public worship, the meeting begins with an element of public worship. But the reason the meeting was convened was for performing actions of public worship. So the thing that is said to start the meeting is an action that the people had gathered to do, and so it seems difficult to define a starting point or to call the beginning a mere circumstance of worship when such an action actually is worship. Is there a problem here, or am I just thinking a bit strangely? (I guess the question here would be: How would one explain the use of elements of public worship in the call to worship on the view that the call to worship is a circumstance of worship?)


And that leaves one more view represented on this thread. Given that the call to worship is a preparation for worship... (1) If public worship hasn't begun yet, how does one explain the use of public worship elements before public worship has begun? It appears to me that public worship is engaged in in preparation for public worship; hence, it appears public worship has actually begun during the part that is called "preparation" (the "call to worship"). (2) If public worship hasn't begun yet, I suppose one could do all sorts of other actions in order to prepare for public worship--perhaps even actions that do not belong in the public worship service. On this view then, what is the reason for choosing the actions that are chosen for preparing for public worship?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's a wordless call to worship:
Ex.19:13 "When the trumpet sounds a long blast, they shall come up to the mountain."

Similar instruction:
Num.10:2 "Make two silver trumpets. Of hammered work you shall make them, and you shall use them for *summoning the congregation* and for breaking camp.

If we consider that the whole bringing of Israel out of Egypt was a "call to worship" (Ex.4:23; 5:1; Hos.11:1), it is obvious that God initiates what he desires.

Here's a summoning sentence:
Ps.50:5,14 "Gather to me my faithful ones, who made a covenant with me by sacrifice!... Offer to God a sacrifice of thanksgiving, and perform your vows to the Most High."

It seems to me the Psalm reference takes it for granted that God is calling his people to his worship, as the psalmist merely expresses the fact and puts it on the lips of singers.


I'm willing to grant Rev.Winzer's point, that in terms of "structure" separating out the Call and identifying it distinctly as a separate element from other uses of the read Word (clearly an _element_) is multiplying elements unnecessarily. Let's stick with those designated by confession.

I say that the beginning of worship _theologically_ is the divine summons. So as we plan the structure, prudentially, using divine elements, it _belongs_ at the outset.


Benediction was given to Aaron, Num.6:24ff, to put upon the people. Blessings and doxology are frequent closures to the NT epistles, which have the air of divine speech in them. And that speech (reflected in Christian sermonizing) is still well-concluded by benediction. We're being sent on our way, a way that we pray will be bringing us again; what is more fitting (or desirable) than to leave with God's blessing and promise?


----------



## Afterthought (Mar 20, 2013)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I'm willing to grant Rev.Winzer's point, that in terms of "structure" separating out the Call and identifying it distinctly as a separate element from other uses of the read Word (clearly an element) is multiplying elements unnecessarily. Let's stick with those designated by confession.
> 
> I say that the beginning of worship theologically is the divine summons. So as we plan the structure, prudentially, using divine elements, it belongs at the outset.


Thank you. I don't see the proofs you have offered as convincing as making the call to worship a separate element of worship, such as what we have today (but you weren't offering proof for that anyway), but they do seem convincing as part of the "general rules of the Word" by which circumstantial matters are decided (which is what you were actually offering proof for), unless I misunderstand what "general rules" refers to: the circumstance in this case being the order in which we perform actions of public worship. So that seems good to me, unless others have an opinion on the above?

It seems to me that the view that the call to worship is completely circumstantial is no different from the view that the circumstance is the ordering of elements--prudentially choosing to read Scripture, sing a Psalm, or otherwise call the people to worship. I suppose the only difference is that the view that the call to worship is completely circumstantial allows for other than divine words to be used in that call, whereas I don't see how such can be done if the call to worship is seen as the ordering of elements of worship. I suppose the way to look at it is: Something must be done to begin the meeting; that something that is done is the "call to worship"; once the meeting has begun, there must be a first action of worship; that first action of worship can be the reminding of the divine summons by reading that portion of God's word; or that first action of worship can be smoothly connected into the call to worship that is done to begin the meeting (in which case, the first action of worship after the "solemn call" can be something else, like prayer, as the directory of public worship recommends).

Any thoughts on the above from anyone?


Thanks for that explanation of the benediction. It is indeed, a prudential closing of the meeting, whether it be properly an action of worship (if it is akin to prayer or reading Scripture) or not. It raises another question related to the benediction, but that would be going off topic; I wanted to start a thread on that particular question anyway.


----------



## KMK (Mar 21, 2013)

Cymro said:


> In the back of my Bible I have made a list of scriptures that have the summons
> in them.



This list would be interesting if you ever wanted to share it.


----------



## Afterthought (Mar 22, 2013)

I guess I'll bump this!


----------



## Cymro (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry Pastor Klein, just returned to the thread. Here is an excerpt
from the list. When I am in Singapore the Minister there insists on the
call to worship and I am also persuaded that way. Just a general sort of reading is insufficient.
Ps29:1-2;--Ps50:5,14-15,23;---Ps66:1-4;---Ps95:1-3,7-9;---Ps97:1+12
Ps98:1-4;---Ps100;---Ps105:1-5;---Ps117;---Ps135:1-3;---Ps136:1-4;
Ps147:11-13;---Ps150
The Apostle Peter's regular refrain is,
"putting you in remembrance of these things." And I think that is apposite for the
calling of the congregation to the solemnity and privilege of coming before the thrice
holy God, for we in sluggishness forget what we are about.


----------

